# Charity travel for Indigenous communities in the Outback



## Krivan (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi there

Me and my partner are organising a charity travel project involving aboriginal art that will take us through a 3 months journey in the Outback.
We have partnered up with RED DUST, a charity specialised in promoting health in Indigenous Australian communities in remote areas.

We will be travelling around outback Australia in a white 4WD car that will get progressively painted on the way by Indigenous artists and school students in order to raise awareness and funds for RED DUST. 
For more details and to follow the page, here is the link: https://www.facebook.com/dreamtimedrive

Has anyone heard of a similar charity travel organised in remote Australia? We're willing to get advice and tips on what to plan when travelling and visiting remote communities.

Thanks and don't hesitate to share the page (won't advertise the fundraising page here as it's not relevant but that's the idea of the project)!


----------

